# Chocolate albino leo



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok Guys and gals,

I have a chocolate albino boy and i'm just wandering if anyone has a pic of an adult so I can compare him. Just he is now 6 months old but doesn't seem to be changing much and I'm just cuious to see if he will always look the same or has he still got some adult colours to come through

Cheers
Jo


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

the term chocolate just means he's a darker brown albino. it's nothing genetic and wont ever affect any breeding. 

this is a picture i found by "googling" chocolate albino leopard gecko. you can find examples of most morphs by this method.


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah i know it's not genetic, more to do with incubation temps.

Was just being curious to see how much he would change as I haven't seen many of them around.

Here are a few pics to show his change so far:
Coco at 3 months









Coco today (7 months)









So apart fae the change to his head and a few additional spots there hasn't been much change. Still think he's stunning tho

Jo


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

hi might go a big more spottier or a bit brighter on the yellow bands but other then that they dont tend to change that much really.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lil_jo84 said:


> Here are a few pics to show his change so far:
> Coco at 3 months
> 
> 
> ...


Chocolate albino is just a trade name for a DARK Tremper albino.So coco is a lovly Talbino normal.


----------

